# Trading ps3-ps4?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Are the high street shops offering anything as a trade-in for swapping a ps3 and upgrading to the 4?
Gonz.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Not that I found and not that you can get a ps4 at the moment! I was offered £90 for my ps3 in game, but then I found out gt6 wasn't coming out on ps4!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> Not that I found and not that you can get a ps4 at the moment! I was offered £90 for my ps3 in game, but then I found out gt6 wasn't coming out on ps4!


You can get a xbox one or ps4 if you are willing to buy it as a package deal with extra games and accessories.

Seen them in the shops the last couple of weekends.

Don't like this selling practice though.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

My local game, tesco and asda have none of anything! But the local buy sell swap group have loads at £600!!!


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Game.co.uk have ps4 in stock but you have to buy a bundle at £559


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As mentioned non of the trade in places really have stock so unless you can wait till after xmas then i think you may struggle, if you keep an eye on Argos they keep getting stock in , i managed to get one yesterday.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That's the boys Christmas present blown out of the water then!
Gonz


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

I got lucky yesterday at asda in sheffield, my mum works there and they had a delivery that morning so got one straight away plus the 10% staff discount !

Think they sold out within a couple of hours so they are out of stock again, best off just keep ringing round and you might get lucky.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I got one in game with killzone yesterday without getting one of the stupid bundles of games you don't want. They told me they couldn't sell me the killzone pack and it would have to be part of a £600 bundle or nothing, after a short discussion they soon found "the last one out back". It would certainly be worth a look if one is close by as they do trade in.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> That's the boys Christmas present blown out of the water then!
> Gonz


My advice, ShopTo has them in stock, and deliver very quickly!

Great deals on bundles too.

Sell your current on Ebay, High street shops will rip you off otherwise.

I sold my Xbox 360 for £95 no games on ebay. Game offered me £30...


----------

